
IMAGiNE Piracy Group Founder Jailed For 23 Months - anons2011
http://torrentfreak.com/imagine-piracy-group-founder-jailed-for-23-months-130411/
======
CopyrightX
I certainly agree that current copyright law does definitely have some big
problems. Even the US Register of Copyrights Maria Pallante says so
<http://www.copyright.gov/regstat/2013/regstat03202013.html>

With all its problems, however, the answer is not to violate copyright law,
but instead to get involved in reforming copyright legislation through law-
abiding acts. There are lots of ways to do that.

Here are two big ones: (1) get yourself an intellectual property attorney's
education in copyright law for free from Harvard Law School's CopyrightX MOOC
at
[http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/people/tfisher/CopyrightX_Homep...](http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/people/tfisher/CopyrightX_Homepage_2013.htm)
and (2) follow the StackExchange community proposal called CopyrightX at
<http://goo.gl/5YDHa> where if enough people get involved by asking good
questions and researching the answers, we can raise global awareness about
exactly what ways copyright laws are now working against their original goals.
In Everything Is A Remix, Kirby Ferguson's closing words were: "The common
good is a meme that was overwhelmed by intellectual property. It needs to
spread again. If the meme prospers, our laws, our norms, our society, they all
transform. That's social evolution and it's not up to governments or
corporations or lawyers… it's up to us."

But it's up to us to do this in a manner that respects and honors existing
law.

Different from Syria, people are not being killed by the thousands in the
Copyright Wars, so civil disobedience is not the best way to fight back
against the institutions that currently control copyright laws.

The best way to fight back is to educate ourselves and others so that the
common good returns to the forefront of copyright law in the minds of everyone
affected by copyright law. When enough people are aware of what copyright law
was originally intended to accomplish, then the laws will necessarily change
in the truly democratic nations.

Learn more at <http://copyrightx.org> and
<http://copyrightactof1790.wordpress.com> and by following me on Twitter
<https://twitter.com/StackCopyrightX> and there is a TED conversation at
[http://www.ted.com/conversations/17388/imagine_a_charter_nat...](http://www.ted.com/conversations/17388/imagine_a_charter_nation_like.html)
too.

